# Royal Vista and Pompano Beach availability



## north (Oct 27, 2017)

When I logged on to my Wyndham account today, I got this alert regarding Royal Vista:
"Travel
As a result of Hurricane Irma, some amenities at Wyndham Royal Vista may not be fully restored during your stay. Please contact the resort for additional information."

I hope this only applies to the amenities and that the resort will open on time after the published renovations.

There is another thread about the damages at Sea Gardens (https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sea-gardens-damage.263938/).  When I go to ExtraHolidays to look at the Pompano Beach resorts, all 4 of them has this message:
"This resort i currently not accepting new reservations through Mar. 15, 2018"

If you already have a reservation at one of the Pompano Beach resorts that you would like to use before March 2018, you should not try to cancel/rebook it to get a discount or change the number of days.


----------



## NHTraveler (Oct 27, 2017)

north said:


> When I logged on to my Wyndham account today, I got this alert regarding Royal Vista:
> "Travel
> As a result of Hurricane Irma, some amenities at Wyndham Royal Vista may not be fully restored during your stay. Please contact the resort for additional information."



Same message I got this morning about my January Sea Garden reservation.  So I just called the resort and asked what amenities would most likely not be available.  The lady responded that the activities center may not be open and the tiki bar is closed.  I repeated, "So the tiki bar is closed?".  She stated it no longer was there...that Irma took it.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 27, 2017)

Same message for Wyndham Santa Barbara.  I have January reservations at Royal Vista and Santa Barbara.

I'm not super-familiar with Sea Gardens but I didn't know there was a vulnerable tiki bar there.  Royal Vista, yes, definitely.


----------



## NHTraveler (Oct 27, 2017)

chapjim said:


> Same message for Wyndham Santa Barbara.  I have January reservations at Royal Vista and Santa Barbara.
> 
> I'm not super-familiar with Sea Gardens but I didn't know there was a vulnerable tiki bar there.  Royal Vista, yes, definitely.



Sea Gardens tiki bar was not near the beach.  It was across the street and between buildings.  Some days that I have been there the breezes tunnel through between the buildings.  I always thought it was pretty rugged, but i guess it wasn't able to sustain high winds for an extended period of time.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 27, 2017)

That's what I thought -- across the street from the beach.  I interpreted "Irma took it" to mean Irma washed it away, not blew it away.

God forbid that the tiki bar at Royal Vista gets washed/blown away.  The local regulars would have to find someplace else to hang out.


----------



## NHTraveler (Oct 27, 2017)

chapjim said:


> God forbid that the tiki bar at Royal Vista gets washed/blown away.  The local regulars would have to find someplace else to hang out.



All the times I have been to RV, the regulars are pretty much the people using it.


----------



## north (Nov 2, 2017)

Royal Vista now shows this message:
"Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, Wyndham Royal Vista is currently closed for refurbishments through Feb. 1, 2018. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience as we work to restore this resort property. For questions, please contact Owner Services at 800-251-8736."


----------



## jaygould (Nov 3, 2017)

I had a confirmed two-week reservation in unit 416 on the top floor of the Waterfalls unit starting Nov 4 (tomorrow). On Oct 26, 10 days before my reservation was to start, I got an e-mail from Wyndham cancelling my reservation due to storm damage and returning 125% of the points involved to my account. I am currently staying at Canada House, just a few blocks north on A1A. Yesterday I walked down the beach to Sea Gardens. There were a few people around each pool. They have set up a small tiki bar which had a few customers at 4PM. There were a lot of workers in hazmat suits working in Waterfalls and a lot of banging and drilling going on in the Ocean Palms building. Surprisingly, particularly since the original tiki bar blew away, none of the trees and plantings in the Waterfalls area seemed to be disturbed, but all five of the palm trees in front of Ocean Palms were missing. I checked at the front desk and was told that they don't plan to be back in full operation till February.
I also wandered into Royal Vista earlier in the week. Apparently, they had planned a full renovation and had closed the resort weeks before the storm came. I was told they will stay completely closed till February. I also wandered into Santa Barbara but there was no one in the lobby to talk to. There were no cars in the garage and no one at the pool, just some workers in a bucket lift repairing cracks in the exterior wall and workers coming out the front door to patronize the coffee-break truck.
One thing that has me wondering is the fact that where we are currently staying is an oceanfront timeshare unit eleven blocks north of Sea Gardens in a small resort which is fully occupied and suffered NO storm damage other than getting sand in its swimming pool.


----------



## north (Nov 3, 2017)

Jimfisk, thank you for the update. 

I think it is very bad practice to cancel 10 days ahead of the stay, but it is good that Wyndhan gives a small compensation of 25% extra points.  I have several reservations for December at RV.  I wonder how far out they will cancel those, and if I will be able to find somewhere else to stay.


----------



## Roger830 (Nov 3, 2017)

jimfisk said:


> One thing that has me wondering is the fact that where we are currently staying is an oceanfront timeshare unit eleven blocks north of Sea Gardens in a small resort which is fully occupied and suffered NO storm damage other than getting sand in its swimming pool.



This also has me wondering. 

We own at the Hollywood Sands, an old ocean front resort. Just minor damage and sand. The windows and doors are hurricane proof that were replaced in 2006 after Wilma. The roof was replaced about 4 years ago.

We have weeks 3 and 7 reserved in Ocean Palms at Sea Gardens. I hope they are ready by then.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 3, 2017)

Roger830 said:


> This also has me wondering.
> 
> We own at the Hollywood Sands, an old ocean front resort. Just minor damage and sand. The windows and doors are hurricane proof that were replaced in 2006 after Wilma. The roof was replaced about 4 years ago.
> 
> We have weeks 3 and 7 reserved in Ocean Palms at Sea Gardens. I hope they are ready by then.



In reply to both of you, yes many resorts received storm damage but their owners choose not to do a full repair. Our DS works for a major North American restoration company and currently running jobs in Texas and southern Florida. One of his big jobs is a very well known hotel on the SE coast of FL that had recent hurricane damage. When DS was looking at the damage, which was more extensive than the property maintenance thought, he discovered there is major mould throughout the whole building from years of previous damage. The owner of the property told DS he just wanted the visible damage repaired and that his maintenance guys would continue to paint over the mould in the guest rooms & hallways every week or so when it bled through. He didn't care that mould is a health issue for his guests! Sadly it's all about the money.


~Diane


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 3, 2017)

yee .. the magical date is February for ALL those Wyndham resorts? 

And what about ALL those highrise condos on the beach near Santa Barbara? And the condos on the beach by Sea Gardens? The North and South Oceanview buildings .. the one TOTALLY trashed years ago and REBUILT to hurricane rated building codes?

Santa Barbara was rebuilt to hurricane codes? Cost owners a BIG special assessment and was CLOSED for 2+ years!

In South Florida, a totally refurbish beach front small condo would sell for a $1MM PLUS ... Royal Vista has 90 units. 80-85 studio units in Wyndham Sea Gardens/North & South Oceanview HOA. 80+ units in Ocean Palms (either 1bdr or 2 bdr with garage parking & pool). 

The only problem would be the DEEDED fixed week owners .... and some UDI deeded points owners.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 3, 2017)

we ust got this email

Yes...at this point its voluntary. If they dont get enough volunteers then the start cancelling and down-grading. and this will be done from the reservations made most recently , back

and if the points were from the Dec 2017 use year, the returned points will go into 2018




Dear Valued Owner:

As you may know, our resorts located in Pompano Beach, Florida, sustained serious damage resulting from Hurricane Irma. Our contractors have encountered some unexpected delays in remediation and permitting, which means many units remain unavailable. We are working diligently to maximize occupancy in the upcoming days and weeks.

Unfortunately, we will not be able to accommodate all previously confirmed reservations during the time period for which you are scheduled to arrive.We understand the inconvenience this will cause you and your family and appreciate your understanding as this weather related event is outside of our control.

At this time, we are seeking volunteers who can cancel their December 2017 reservation. Volunteers will receive a full refund of points used for the reservation, plus an additional 25% of the points back to your account. 
_For example, if your reservation used 100,000 points you would get 125,000 points._

If we do not receive sufficient volunteers, it may be necessary to downgrade or cancel reservations.  *We will determine which reservations will be impacted and inform you of any necessary cancellations by November 17, 2017.*
We determine which reservations will be cancelled based upon the booked date.  The reservations booked most recently are impacted first.

*Please immediately reply to this email if you are interested in this offer.*

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause and look forward to speaking with you soon.  

Sincerely,  

CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Owner Services

               (If you have a 12/31/2017 use year, we will place the 125% of the points used for this reservation into your 12/31/2018 use year)


----------



## dcdowden (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow. We have reservations at RV for 4 weeks starting January 6 which I made 13 months in advance.  So I started to double check everything and things are still a little confusing. The regular RV Resort page still shows the message about the resort being closed for renovations until November 24, but if you search for availability at the resort, you see the message about everything being closed until February 1.  My reservations still appear fine when I log in to the web site and I don't have any messages from Wyndham - yet.  So I called and talked to owner services.  The person I talked to said that my reservations still looked fine as well, and that the resorts were not 100% closed. My nephew's family just stayed at Palm Aire a couple weeks ago, so obviously some buildings are open. This sounds more consistent with the messages others have posted about seeking volunteers to cancel reservations during December. I wonder if they have started doing that for January yet or not.
Doug


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 4, 2017)

dcdowden said:


> Wow. We have reservations at RV for 4 weeks starting January 6 which I made 13 months in advance. .... I wonder if they have started doing that for January yet or not.
> Doug



I had reservations for 12/22/17 at Santa Barbara... I received my email yesterday.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 6, 2017)

I called Santa Barbara yesterday and asked about my January reservations.  First question from the desk clerk was, "Have you been contacted about a cancellation?"  (No, I haven't.)

She said about 20 of 90 units can be occupied.  Apparently repairs are proceeding slowly because she said they are still pulling building permits for the repair work.

So the question seems to be, even if a reservation isn't canceled, will staying there be a pleasant experience?  Probably not.

Addendum:  I canceled my January Santa Barbara reservations.  The thought of sitting by the pool listening to power saws, hammers, etc., scared me off.  Still have January Royal Vista reservations.  Haven't called them yet.


----------



## jercal10 (Nov 7, 2017)

THis situation with all 4 resorts closed is bad. But the lack of info from WYN is appalling. Web says call vac planning - but get 30+ minute hold message.

Someone needs to rattle Mike brown's cage!


----------



## Avislo (Nov 7, 2017)

When calling use option 3 option 2 it answers quicker for me.

From some posts, it appears the Resorts are giving status on their resorts.


----------



## north (Nov 7, 2017)

Today, I received 2 e-mails regarding the cancellation of my reservation at RV in December.  I have several reservations in December, but the e-mails do not mention which confirmation number they want to cancel.  The first e-mail offers me 10% extra points.  The second offers me 25% extra points.


----------



## jercal10 (Nov 8, 2017)

Typical of the attitude WYN management has to us owners. As I said "appalling" lack of info.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 8, 2017)

Part of the lack of information problem is probably related to the spin off of the Hotel Group last heard projected for 1st Quarter of next year.  How the weather damage has impacted parts of the existing system could be a major problem for the planning and valuations of the component parts.  This forum has focused on timeshares.  There has been little discussion of the impact on the Hotel group operations.


----------



## wjappraise (Nov 8, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Part of the lack of information problem is probably related to the spin off of the Hotel Group last heard projected for 1st Quarter of next year.  How the weather damage has impacted parts of the existing system could be a major problem for the planning and valuations of the component parts.  This forum has focused on timeshares.  There has been little discussion of the impact on the Hotel group operations.



Wrong.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcdowden (Nov 10, 2017)

Just got emails from Wyndham that said they were cancelling my January reservations at Royal Vista and were providing me an additional 10% of points as a goodwill gesture. I only got three emails and I had four reservations, so  I called Vacation Planning and they transferred me to Owner Care.  The last week started Jan 27 and went into Feb, so they checked and said that week would be cancelled as well.  I complained that as a property owner at Royal Vista I was very unhappy with the total lack of communication as to what is going on at the resort and the potential future impact on budgets/assessments, etc. I asked her to pass on this concern to Wyndham management. She also told me that in Pompano Beach they had prioritized permits for residential reconstruction over commercial reconstruction/remediation and that was the primary issue delaying recovery.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 10, 2017)

When did you make the reservations?  I have reservations at RV for January 20 and 27.  Made the reservations in February and May.  If they are doing "last in - first out," my reservations may hold.  Then, the question is would I want to stay there (alternatively, would I want to put a guest there not knowing first-hand what are the conditions).  Hammers, power saws, dust, construction debris don't make for a plus vacation, even if it is warmer than a lot of places.


----------



## dcdowden (Nov 10, 2017)

I made all four reservations exactly at 13 months. We are also VIP Platinum owners at RV and have been going there every January for over 10 years. I was not why I only got three emails when I have four reservations in Jan, so I called and owner services checked and told me that the Jan 27 reservation was to be cancelled as well since it is before Feb 1.  The first Vacation Planner I talked to told me there was a need for mold remediation with hazmat suits and such, but the owner services person could not verify that. She said the problem was getting the needed permits.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 10, 2017)

dcdowden said:


> I made all four reservations exactly at 13 months. We are also VIP Platinum owners at RV and have been going there every January for over 10 years. I was not why I only got three emails when I have four reservations in Jan, so I called and owner services checked and told me that the Jan 27 reservation was to be cancelled as well since it is before Feb 1.  The first Vacation Planner I talked to told me there was a need for mold remediation with hazmat suits and such, but the owner services person could not verify that. She said the problem was getting the needed permits.



Now my question is, "Why not me?"  You were way ahead of me! Plus, you are PresRes at RV and they know you at the front desk!  

More of Wyndham's randomness.

Have those reservation disappeared from your list?


----------



## dcdowden (Nov 10, 2017)

No. My Wyndham account looks like everything is fine.  Here is the exact email I received.  I suspect they are just working through the reservations in January week by week.
Doug

Dear Valued Owner:

As you may know, our resorts located in Pompano Beach, Florida, sustained serious damage resulting from Hurricane Irma. Our contractors have encountered some unexpected delays in remediation and permitting, which means Wyndham Royal Vista Resort remains out of service.


Unfortunately, we will not be able to accommodate your January 2017 reservation. We understand the inconvenience this will cause you and your family and appreciate your understanding as this weather related event is outside of our control.

Your reservation will be cancelled.


You will receive a full refund of points, plus our Management team has approved an additional 10% of the points used on the reservation to be added to your account as a goodwill gesture.  
_For example, if your reservation used 100,000 points, we will return 110,000 points to your account._


Or if you are a PlusPartners member, you have the option to forgo the offer above and choose to receive a full refund of points for this reservation and our CLUB WYNDHAM Travel team has agreed to waive the PlusPartners points conversion fee, booking window and allow any additional points needed for a PlusPartners option to be rented at a discounted rate.
_This option will allow you the opportunity to work with CLUB WYNDHAM Travel to search availability at nearby Wyndham Hotel Group properties or explore cruising opportunities using points. _


Again, we sincerely apologize for this situation and the inconvenience this will cause. 

*Please respond to this email to inform us of which option you prefer.  If we do not hear back from you by November 26, 2017, we will automatically add the additional 10% to your account.*


Sincerely,  


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Owner Care



(If you have a 12/31/2017 use year, we will place the 110% of the points used for this reservation into your 12/31/2018 use year)


----------



## chapjim (Nov 10, 2017)

dcdowden said:


> No. My Wyndham account looks like everything is fine.  Here is the exact email I received.  I suspect they are just working through the reservations in January week by week.
> Doug
> 
> Dear Valued Owner:
> ...



So, Wyndham is waiting for you to select an option?  Never having used Plus Partners, I have no clue if that option is attractive.  Offhand, I'd guess not.


----------



## north (Nov 11, 2017)

Wyndham has updated the message showing when you click on more information about the resort:
"IMPORTANT INFORMATION
Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, Wyndham Royal Vista is currently closed for refurbishments through Feb. 1, 2018. During this time, no arrivals or new reservations will be accepted. For questions about this closure and alternative vacation options, please contact the Vacation Planning Center at 800-251-8736."

Since they will not accept *arrivals* until Feb. 1, and they cancel reservations made 13 months ahead, I assume the resort is totally closed.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 11, 2017)

If someone has a reservation in the cancel period, it would be interesting if they called the number and ask what the current options are.  Specifically, is one of them a new reservation at one of the resorts that inventory is supposedly being held for them.  Or was that just a Wyndham line to justify taking other resort inventory.


----------



## dcdowden (Nov 11, 2017)

I looked at the message on the resort page for each of the Pompano resorts and it appears that only Royal Vista says that it is completely closed until Feb 1.  The other three resorts say that they are not accepting new reservations prior to Feb 1 which implies that they may be partially open during that period.  My nephew used a reservation at Palm Aire a couple weeks after the hurricane, so that resort is definitely partially open.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Nov 11, 2017)

The only options are to get points returned in the 2018 use period, or to the Plus Partners account with the associated fees waived or discounted.  They've been offering a 10% - 25% bonus for returned points going to 2018, depending on resort and how much advance notice they're giving.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## jercal10 (Nov 11, 2017)

Don't think any of these "excuses" , can compensate for. WYN managements lack of info to us the owners as to what's going on.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 11, 2017)

jercal10 said:


> Don't think any of these "excuses" , can compensate for. WYN managements lack of info to us the owners as to what's going on.



Wyndham is working VERY HARD ... to make sure the profits for the Extra Holiday Vacation Rentals are better during 2017 and into 2018 .... despite any issues due to resort damage. And if the unhappy owners DUMP their ownership into Ovations ... what a NICE PLUS... esp if those ownerships are CWP points. 

All the better for CWA management to have the largest VOTING BLOCK of those DEEDED resort ownership's.... to sell them off, do total remodeling, refurbish with special assessments, etc.

Wyndham has about 100 units at Royal Vista and 90 units are Santa Barbara. Royal Vista is ALL UDI; Santa Barbara is deeded fixed weeks ... with the TOP season units still held by MANY of those fixed week owners. Sea Gardens has 5 HOAs but only 2 HOAs which are more modern ... Ocean Palms and Key West. Wyndham's numbers to manage a front desk and separate resort functions is not a RESORT with under 100 units ... can not be cost effective?


----------



## north (Nov 12, 2017)

I called Owner Care, and was told that my December reservations at Royal Vista will automatically be cancelled (maybe already next week), and the points will be returned along with the "compensation" points.  They mentioned the points going to the 2018 use year, but I don't know if they will go back to the credit pool use years or borrowed points (2019 use year).  Time will tell.

I also asked what happened to the availability in Orlando, and they said it was all booked up by the people going to the hurricane impacted resorts in Pompano Beach.  I was not offered any alternatives to cancelling my Royal Vista reservations, but I could always look for cancellations later.


----------



## Capitalb (Nov 16, 2017)

Has anyone had Palm Aire Reservations cancelled?  I've got a week booked for 12/30-1/6 and I'm just a little nervous about it.


----------



## ilya (Nov 16, 2017)

They were starting renovations in the beginning of July. When I asked what they were doing to close down the entire resort , the comment was mold. They should have had everything well under way before the hurricane hit. It was nice to know I was staying in a room that the mold was covered up with fresh paint.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 16, 2017)

I hate to observe this, but if the renovations pre-hurricane then some or all of them may need to be re-done.


----------



## ilya (Nov 16, 2017)

Avislo said:


> I hate to observe this, but if the renovations pre-hurricane then some or all of them may need to be re-done.




I doubt it. They should not have had any more damage than the surrounding resorts.


----------



## Capitalb (Nov 17, 2017)

Capitalb said:


> Has anyone had Palm Aire Reservations cancelled?  I've got a week booked for 12/30-1/6 and I'm just a little nervous about it.



Well, I guess I was right to be nervous.... got the cancellation e-mail a little while ago...


----------



## north (Nov 17, 2017)

I realized there won't be any rooms for me at Royal Vista this December, and didn't want to wait until the date in the e-mail before I could reuse the points. I replied to the cancellation e-mail that I accepted the 25% extra points.  A couple of days later, I received an answer that all my reservations at RV had been cancelled.  The 25% extra points were deposited to my 2018 use year.  All the other points (credit pool, borrowed and regular) went back to were they came from.  Some points expiring in the next quarter, were also moved to the 2018 use year.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 18, 2017)

Okay .... Wyndham at work.

My Studio week 52 at Santa Barbara is GOOD .. just one of 20 units (I believe that is a 9th floor fixed week).

Next call is to Wyndham Sea Gardens ... week 52 & week 1 studios. Building is OUT OF SERVICE ... they is working on them, so says the accent from Jamacia front desk worker. Cabana's week 8 & unit is fine.

All my Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort is fully open for business.


----------



## brigian (Dec 18, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay .... Wyndham at work.
> 
> My Studio week 52 at Santa Barbara is GOOD .. just one of 20 units (I believe that is a 9th floor fixed week).
> 
> ...




I had 2 weeks booked at Sea Gardens for dec 30. They cancelled my guests reservation but not mine. I waited every day for it to come but it didn't, so finally I called and they confirmed that I still have my room. You say the building is OUT OF SERVICE. should I be concerned ?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 18, 2017)

Sea Gardens has 5 HOAs .. the oceanview studios are on the beach ... those 2 weeks in different unit are NOT IN OPERATION.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 18, 2017)

I have a Royal Vista, 2 bedroom deluxe, for Feb 4-9.  I got a letter a couple days ago stating it would be cancelled and 110% points returned.


----------



## brigian (Dec 18, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> I have a Royal Vista, 2 bedroom deluxe, for Feb 4-9.  I got a letter a couple days ago stating it would be cancelled and 110% points returned.



FYI - I was promised 25% for my cancelled reservation. They gave me back my original points but that was it. I called in to complain then got my 25% , my guest certificate and my RT back. I heard from others that they don't give it to you until you call in.


----------



## DeeDibble (Dec 20, 2017)

Yes, I got the email informing me that 3 of my weeks at Palm Aire were being cancelled.  Here is what really pissed me off: my 1st 2 weeks were not cancelled of which are Dec 30 - Jan. 6th and Jan 6th thru Jan. 13th.   We get to check in but have to leave. My husband is LIVID!  I was able to locate accommodations elsewhere but it is beyond belief that there is a unit available but not for the whole time I booked 13 and 11 months out...


----------



## Roger830 (Dec 20, 2017)

DeeDibble said:


> Yes, I got the email informing me that 3 of my weeks at Palm Aire were being cancelled.  Here is what really pissed me off: my 1st 2 weeks were not cancelled of which are Dec 30 - Jan. 6th and Jan 6th thru Jan. 13th.



Were weeks 1 & 2 booked at 13 months and the others at 10 months?

I got the email for week 3 at Ocean Palms Sea Garden booked at 10 months, so I cancelled. It's my understanding that they cancel based on booking date.


----------



## NHTraveler (Dec 20, 2017)

We have a week at Sea Gardens starting on January 6th.  On December 6th, we received an email looking for volunteers to cancel.  If not enough people volunteer to give up their units, there would be forced cancellations and those people will be notified on December 15th.  The 15th came and went without an email and reservation remained on our account.  So we called this morning to verify we were all set.  Yay!  We made the cut...or did we?  At the moment we have, but the VC stated that doesn't mean we wouldn't be cancelled prior to check in date.  I asked "If Wyndham currently knows it has 65 units at the resort available, why wouldn't they cancel everyone but those 65 reservations instead of allowing owners to reserve cars and event tickets and such, then kicking them to the curb with no where to go?"  <insert cricket noises here>


----------



## Roger830 (Dec 20, 2017)

That's the reason that I cancelled. I was afraid that they still could cancel later or create a snafu at checkin.

I picked up a rental and got 110% points back.


----------



## steve_solo (Dec 22, 2017)

I just cancelled Sea Gardens in January as well.
Too much risk that Wyn would cancel my reservation a week or two before and I would find nothing else.
I picked up a nice unit in Panama City with an instant upgrade to Presidential.
I noticed the cancelled unit never showed up even though I just did a normal cancel.
Wyn must still have Sea Gardens blocked for January, or extra holidays snatched it.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 22, 2017)

steve_solo said:


> I just cancelled Sea Gardens in January as well.
> Too much risk that Wyn would cancel my reservation a week or two before and I would find nothing else.
> I picked up a nice unit in Panama City with an instant upgrade to Presidential.
> I noticed the cancelled unit never showed up even though I just did a normal cancel.
> Wyn must still have Sea Gardens blocked for January, or extra holidays snatched it.



We live about 15-20 minutes from the Pompano Beach resorts and I have been looking for a few nights at any of the three resorts between January 1 or 2 to January 5 or 6. Our son, his wife and their 2 little girls are coming that week and our son would like a few days for just he and his wife while we keep the girls. All the resorts have been blocked out for January for quite a while now.


----------



## Avislo (Dec 22, 2017)

The resort advised that they have 250 units at Sea Garden.  70 are in operation, the rest are still under re-hab.


----------



## photoguy (Dec 26, 2017)

north said:


> Jimfisk, thank you for the update.
> 
> I think it is very bad practice to cancel 10 days ahead of the stay, but it is good that Wyndhan gives a small compensation of 25% extra points.  I have several reservations for December at RV.  I wonder how far out they will cancel those, and if I will be able to find somewhere else to stay.



We arrived on December 23, 2017 and were informed when we arrived at 9:30 pm that our reservation had been cancelled in November after the storm. They claimed an email was sent but could not produce it and it was not in my inbox. This was through RCI. They eventually found us a unit and saved our vacation. Only 30 units are open at Santa Barbara where we are situated but construction noise is minimal. Royal Vista is completely closed. RCI did compensate us generously for the error so I was impressed with them.


----------

